# LTC question



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

I am going to apply for my LTC this coming week,now with the application they would like a reason for my wanting such a license. Now besides the fact I'm looking to get into law enforcement and having such a license would open a few more doors, and the other so that I can go to the range and not having to worry about transport. Can anyone give me a few more valid reasons that I can give before I turn my app in?
Any ideas are appreciated,especially from anyone which is in charge of issuing such a license. Thanks


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by INF:
> * I am going to apply for my LTC this coming week,now with the application they would like a reason for my wanting such a license. Now besides the fact I'm looking to get into law enforcement and having such a license would open a few more doors, and the other so that I can go to the range and not having to worry about transport. Can anyone give me a few more valid reasons that I can give before I turn my app in?
> Any ideas are appreciated,especially from anyone which is in charge of issuing such a license. Thanks *


Sure, just tell the issuing person that you would like a LTC for "Any lawful purpose". I don't think you should be required to elaborate any further.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Because it's your god giving right!


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

Well Gil and friends...thats what I would like to right but for some reason they frown upon that reason(god given right), kinda demanding ya know. I guess I have to stroke the ego of whomever I have to. Thanks for the insight guys its always appreciated.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Here's some more info might help heard it from my lt. the other day.. we were just talking about it.. right before gov. Mike Dukekakas how ever ya spell it .. left office he signed a bill that is still in effect today, that a ltc is an ltc no mattter what.. You may have to read up on it, but we were talking about it because someone used that in court to challange a restriction on their ltc and they won.. So it's some thing youu might want to try and research... I don't know much more than that because it was only a breef conversation...


----------



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

Try the GOAL (gun owners action league) website www.goal.org. They may have some tips for you.


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

As always,you guys are the best source of info..


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by kdk240:
> * Mike Dukekakas how ever ya spell it *
> 
> D-U-K-A-K-I-S
> ...


 Hope that helps!


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Ever hear of LEARNING DISABLED???? as in dyslexia?? Diagnosed at age 6... Hope that helps.... Not using it as a excuise just a little fact...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Sorry, but this needs to be said:

Well, that's unfortunate, but by that little tidbit of fury are you expecting me or anyone else to start tip-toeing around you and treating you like you're "special" like a retard or would you like to be treated the same as everybody else?

You're not the only person whose spelling mistakes have been corrected on this board!


----------



## medford7 (Oct 19, 2002)

I understand that sometimes the spelling mistakes are annoying, but the comments about them are really useless. The comments aren't going to stop the person from making spelling mistakes in the future. If you can decipher what word the person is trying to write...then leave it alone.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Spelling is essential to report writing, and sloppy report writing is very unprofessional. In court, a defense attorney will make an ass out of you and the judge will think you're a buffoon. No more needs to be said about it in this forum.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh My Dunngie!

Whats going on? I think you need to go to police week BAAAAD! I do think this pissing about spelling mistakes is abit triviel. I meen wat the heck. Most of us heer in the forem no wat the meening iz evin if wee kant spell that goode.
Really gurl, who givs a fuk abowt it?


----------



## medford7 (Oct 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by Officer Dunngeon:
> * Spelling is essential to report writing, and sloppy report writing is very unprofessonal. In court, a defense attorney will make an ass out of you and the judge will think you're a buffoon. No more needs to be said about it in this forum.
> 
> 
> ...


We aren't writing reports. We are having discussions. It just seems like you read every post looking for a spelling mistake so you can comment on it and make someone feel stupid. If you feel the need to make comments about the spelling/grammar in other people's posts, then please check your own a little better so as not to be hypocritical. In the previous post you spelled "unprofessional" wrong.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> Originally posted by mpd61:
> * Oh My Dunngie!
> 
> I do think this pissing about spelling mistakes is abit triviel. I meen wat the heck. Most of us heer in the forem no wat the meening iz evin if wee kant spell that goode.
> ...


Sorry Dunny but that iz funy


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

It is funny, Gil, but I just don't have the time right now to correct that. And who made this an issue, Scotty? Looks to me like a certain wanna-be is holding his own little protest against spelling corrections!

medford7, you're damn right it bothers me, I just can't believe that adults exist that cannot spell! This is first grade shit! I can understand if someone is dyslexic or has other learning problems, but if you are going to go around waving it in people's faces like they're supposed to watch what they say or even use it as a constant excuse for sloppy work, then that's careless. And whether or not we are having discussions, I correct people, it's in my nature. I just think it looks like the person writing it doesn't care on how he/she reflects onto other people. I correct people in a jovial way, if you don't like it, then lump it! And unprofessional is spelled correctly.  

I'm not going to piss over this anymore with you, stop acting like a sign-holding war-protesting rebelling teenager who is mad that he has to take the MCAS.


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

I ask a question about my LTC app and someone decided to make it a whole different topic i see. Hey Gil maybe you should create a whole new category so people can gripe about everything! I love it when people correct people when they are themselves in need of some correcting most of the time. 
But to the people that gave me some good info ,Thanks


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by INF:
> * I love it when people correct people when they are themselves in need of some correcting most of the time.
> *


Is the above quote by any chance directed at me, Seannie? If so, how the hell would you know?

Ok, with that said...







!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

OK actual term to put on the application

"ALL LAWFUL PURPOSES" <---dirct quote from my license...

Also feel free to write a letter to your Chief of Police stating your reasons and a quick heads up as to who you are. Feel free to make it personal. They eat that stuff up and it's actually a requirement for some applications.

Also go to Four Seasons Firearms There is a link there to an attorney who has a FAQ on LTC Class A

Hope it helps...


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

This question has long since been answered...








Support Our Troops









-Mike


----------

